# Not sure what to do about this...



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick gets in those ornary moods as well. I just go with it/him. He's 13 and like you said one day you'll really miss being pestered.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> Penny is driving me crazy. I posted earlier about her new energy since the change to Fromm food.


I hope it's not the Fromm! I am in the process of transitioning to Fromm for our two and I don't think I could take any more energy from Roxy. Might be good for Elliot though. He is so mellow. I think you will have to give in and play with Penny to tire her out.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I just got back from taking her for a walk. Just on our street...blood sugar is falling (mine) so I didn't want to go too far. At least by the time I decided to do that she was laying down on her own. So she THINKS (maybe) that is was my idea.

She's back to laying down. And here I am...back on the computer. There's a little voice in my head nudging me that she has the better ideas of how to spend one's time! lol


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

My grandma has a busy mini poodle she doesn't always have the energy to expend all of his (as he is a little rocket) and sometimes her health isn't great. So she usually has him go to camp Bow wow (what they call their doggy day care) a couple times a week. He seems to be content with that, and has a blast playing with the other dogs like dogs play. I almost feel that only dogs loose something in not having a dog companion to play their dog games with, as us humans don't always play the way they want to (bity face and wrestle time).


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Penny's Mom- If she was acting quiet or slow you would be panicked! Just be happy and enjoy the ride


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

smile and enjoy it! Time passes so quickly....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Try to just love it, go with her lead, enjoy, there will come a time, you will wish she would be able to do this.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Definitely enjoy and cherish all of those special moments!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The computer, the knitting... will always be there. I also say, treasure and enjoy every sweet moment with your girl. Does she like to play ball? I know a good game of fetch always leads to a nice nap in this house.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks...I know you are all right!! Penny doesn't play fetch, missed out on the 'retreiver' gene. :uhoh:

I took her for another walk up and down the street...I'm sure she'll get bored with that in a day or two.

Sending her off with Penny's Dad for a walk to the post office...1 mile round trip.

Just going to have to plan some Penny time into my day. She sure isn't the slug she was before!!


----------

